# عندي مشكلة في الصابون السائل



## أويو المصري (19 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عملت صابون سائل زي كل مرة ولكن حصل حاجة غريبة جدا
في كمية شوائب غريبة جدا مترسبة تحت ومش عارف هي ايه دي
على الرغم من جودة تنظيفه

وكمان حطيتله كمية من التكسابون زيادة جدا عن كل مرة بعمل فيها صابون ومع ذلك لم يتغير قوامه ( عامل زي المياه بالظبط ) 

ياترى ده من ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وايه الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المكونات :
1ك سلفونيك
عادلتهم بصودا قشور انا مدوبها
تكسابون

اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fadiza17 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم ما المقصود بشوائب هل هيه عكاره ام حبيبات او اوساخ؟؟؟
كم عيار المياه يعني انت لضفت ماء كام ؟


----------



## أويو المصري (19 سبتمبر 2010)

هي حاجة مترسبة في القاع لما بقلبها بتظهر وتترسب تاني
انا اضفت 10 لتر مياه ودوبت 130 جرام صودا في حوالي 2 لتر مياه
والتكسابون حوالي كيلو او كيلو الا ربع ومع ذلك لم يظهر اثر التكسابون غير الرغوة فقط ( يعني لم يحدث اي تغلظ في القوام ) 
ارجو الافادة

هل ممكن يكون السبب من اضافة NaOH + KOH
لان انا ضفت نوعين من الصودا على بعض مع المياه 
فانا برجح ان يكون واحد منهم KOH والتاني NaOH

افيدوووووووووووني اعالج الموضوع دا ازاي


----------



## أويو المصري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

هو محدش عنده خبرة في الصابون ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا كل اللي شغال في المجال دا مش بيقابلهم مشاكل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fadiza17 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم استخدم دائما صودا كوستيك قشور دي افضل حاجه للصابون 
ولما تعادل السلفونك بالصودا لا تعتمد على الوزن بل على قياس ph


----------



## أويو المصري (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا فادي
انا فعلا بعتمد على Ph اثناء التعادل

بس انا عايز اعرف هل يمكن *ان تتفاعل NaOH مع KOH وانتاج ملح هو من يسبب اختفاء التكسابون *


----------



## arsilan (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## arsilan (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخي الفاضل صاحب المشكلة 
ليس لدي علم هل يؤثر نوعي الصودا بهذه الطريقه أم لا 
ولكن عليك أن تراعي الآتي 
1- بعد عملية المعادله يجب أن تترك المحلول فترة كافيه حتي يتم التفاعل 
=============================================
توقيع كيميائي


----------



## arsilan (22 سبتمبر 2010)

2- إضافة الملح قد يسبب الترسيب لذا عليك الإضافه تدريجيا حتي تصل الي القوام المناسب (ويكون ذلك بالخبرة) حيث أن الصابون يأتي عند نقطه معينه من اضافة الملح فيترسب .
3- قد يكون الترسيب ناتج من وجود شوائب في نوعية السلفونيك المستخدمه .


----------



## arsilan (22 سبتمبر 2010)

4- قد يكون الترسيب بسبب عدم تقليب المحلول جيدا (بعصا خشبية اوبلاستيكية) في كل خطوة من خطوات التفاعل .
طرق منع الترسيب 
1- ان تترك السلفونيك قبل اضافة اي شئ عليه في كميه من الماء أيا كانت هذه الكمية 
2- تجنب المشاكل السابق ذكرها .


----------



## arsilan (22 سبتمبر 2010)

طرق معالجة هذا الأمر 
1- أخذ كميات قليلة من المحلول وعمل رج مستمر لها كل أربعه لتر مع بعض مثلا لمده كافيه وأطل المده قدر الإمكان


----------



## arsilan (22 سبتمبر 2010)

2- إذا لم تستطيع معالج بالطريقة السابقه فأظن والله أعلم ان اتفاعل تم 
وعليك أن تصفي المحلول من هذه الترسيبات وتختبر جودة الصابون
والله أعلم..
توقيع كيميائي


----------



## hany hady (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الترسيب نتج عن عدم التقليب الجديد 
انت قلب كل مدة على حدة ازاى حط السلفونك قلب كويس بعد كدة الصودة وقلب كويس وكل ماتضيف مادة قلب قبل ماتحط التانية ودة خاصة الملح لانو هوة الى بيتحد مع احد الخامات وخاصة البولى ويكون الترسيب دة​


----------



## بسامووو (22 سبتمبر 2010)

اه ممكن انو اضافة نوعين من الصودا بيأثر على المحلول 
وافضل شي اضافة ماءات البوتاسيوم بدلا من الصوديوم لانها تعطيه الشفافية 
ولكم الدعاء


----------



## أويو المصري (23 سبتمبر 2010)

انا شاكر لكل من ساهمني وساعدني
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## hema_sh (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن حد يحط طريقه يكون بيستخدمها بنفسه في صناعه الصابون السائل ويكون متاكد منها ويشرحها لنا بالتفصيل
واهم حاجه ازاي بيحسب نسبه السلفونيك مع الصودا والماء وكل ده 
وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## أويو المصري (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مفيش طرق اخرى اقدر احل بيها الموضوع دا


----------



## سالم هدهود (26 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم عادة تكون الترسبات فى الصابون السائل من وجود املاح بالماء المستخدم انصحك بأظافة مادة ضد العسر


----------

